# Albino Bristlenose pleco



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been experimenting with my camera and took this photo:


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

great shot, and great looking pleco!!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Katienaha,
it has been a learing experience for me 
(I had to read the camera instruction book)
to find out how to do the close up (macro) photos.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

handsome devil


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

im glad you humbled yourself and reverted to reading the instruction manual. good for you.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Like so many things in life it was easy once I learned how.

I had the same problem here trying to post photo links I kept closing the URL box instead of clicking enter<Duh>

I have some juvinile BN Plecos that look like some you offered last month:


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Nice fish, I can't wait to see how my long finned albino bnp turns out when he/she's bigger.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

is it true that Albino BNP grow slower than the regular ones?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have has mine since September and they are now about 1 1/2 inches long.

I don't know how fast the other Plecos grow.
But my Albino BNP have grown twice as large in the same time.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I meant regular BNP


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> is it true that Albino BNP grow slower than the regular ones?


mine do. Slower than regular and _much_ slower than silver tips. I thought maybe because of the inbreeding to fix traits. My lf albinos are more docile, too.


----------

